# Wearing a ring during a fight.



## Kempo49

Question here is pretty simple. Would wearing a ring during a fist fight do more damage to your opponent or to you. Would you end up hurting your hand more then hurting the opponent's face? Also this is not an "in theory" type question. Is there anyone out there who has punched someone in the face for real, wearing a ring?

Thanks
-Mike


----------



## Ceicei

Depends on the type of the ring....  

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac

Ceicei said:


> Depends on the type of the ring....
> 
> - Ceicei


 

Yep...The outlaw bikers wear those big heavy silver rings in almost every finger..They aint for looks????


----------



## kamishinkan

I have never hit anything (or anyone) with a ring. The reason is a friend many years ago hit a guy in the face with a high-school ring on and cut his finger to the bone. I have been ring shy since! I am sure it has to do with the style of ring though.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Bear in mind that in some states(like mine)  the type of ring can have a bearing on whether it can constitute assault with a deadly.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

A big enough Diamond ring can cut you pretty bad and I am speaking from experience from sparing with someone who was wearing a ring.


----------



## jks9199

The style and fit of the ring are important -- but the right rings can be a very effective set of brass knuckles.  

You want the part around your finger to be pretty smooth, and to fit properly, if you're going to be striking while wearing rings.  There are also other concerns about wearing rings in fighting if you end up in a grappling situation; they can snag and trap your hand in clothing.


----------



## Big Don

There's the "Subtle Safety Ring" That, transforms ala Optimus Prime, into a set of brass knuckles (kinda)


----------



## Big Don

My mom's husband has a nice little story:
When he was in the Navy, he ran around with a guy who carried a roll of quarters in each front pocket. One night, the guy finally picked a fight and when he hit the guy, quarters shot out both sides of his, now broken, hand.


----------



## Ceicei

Big Don said:


> There's the "Subtle Safety Ring" That, transforms ala Optimus Prime, into a set of brass knuckles (kinda)



I wonder how quickly this ring can be deployed?

- Ceicei


----------



## Big Don

Ceicei said:


> I wonder how quickly can be deployed?
> 
> - Ceicei


I wouldn't think too quickly at first. Maybe with time and practice you could yank it off, unfold it and slip it on three fingers fast enough. But, then again, maybe not...


----------



## kidswarrior

Andy Moynihan said:


> Bear in mind that *in some states(like mine)*  the type of ring can have a bearing on whether it can constitute assault with a deadly.


Mine, too.


----------



## Grenadier

I'd rather not wear a protruding ring during a fight.  

Most of us are trained to punch with the knuckles of the index and middle fingers, not the ring finger knuckles.  If someone tried to alter his mechanics to take advantage of the ring, that could turn out to be somewhat disasterous.  

I doubt you'd want to be using your carpals or metacarpals as a punching surface.


----------



## Brian King

I had a couple of examples of some bronze rings designed for fighting that were estimated to be over 2,000 yrs old, so fighting with rings on is not a new experience. Both rings were small and the decoration was a pyramid of bronze squares ending is a small square.

When I was younger it was common to wear one or two large rings. Instead of punching with them we would turn them so that the face of the ring was inside on the palm side of the finger. A deliberate slap across the forehead to cause blood running into eyes was the most common seen tactic with a second favorite going for the ears and trying to take chunks out of them. 

Today I advise my friends and students especially females that when they are getting that gut feeling that something is not right to turn the rings as they are leaving the area. It can be done usually with the same hand thumb and not usually noticeable. It helps to hide valuables and turns what is an instinctive response (slapping) into a more effective tool.

Brian King


----------



## silatman

That would have to be the best advice I have seen or heard for a long time.
Good work Brian.


----------



## chinto

I do not wear rings, but I would say if you wanted a ring for that you would want it on the first two fingers and to be very wide and proud of the finger.  ( if you punch right it must extend past the knuckles to be efficient.  I would not personally think of a ring as a good weapon that way. there are much better non obtrusive weapons out there!


----------



## swiftpete

Ceicei said:


> I wonder how quickly this ring can be deployed?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Hold on a minute before you attack me....GGGGnnnngg....just can't get this off, just give us a minute will you? You don't have any vaseline or washing up liquid or anything do you? No? Ok well hold on let me just use spit. HHhnnnnngggghhhhhh.. Aaah here it is. Now hold on let me just extend the two ring bits out of the side. That's one...... Right that's the other one. Ok then just let me put it back on my fingers........ Ok. There we are then. Right I'm ready for that fight now....

Oh. 

Where are my front teeth?


----------



## chinto

most rings as mentioned are not warn on the knuckles that are used for a good punch ... s if you want a weapon there are a lot of less obtrusive weapons available... canes and other weapons.


----------



## kidswarrior

chinto said:


> most rings as mentioned are not warn on the knuckles that are used for a good punch ... s if you want a weapon there are a lot of less obtrusive weapons available... _canes and other weapons._


Great point, Chinto. Many good threads on MT about canes. The kubotan is also very unobtrusive, but a great little 'weapon', or defense piece.


----------



## chinto

kidswarrior said:


> Great point, Chinto. Many good threads on MT about canes. The kubotan is also very unobtrusive, but a great little 'weapon', or defense piece.



yes and the other thing to remember is blood born pathogens! if that ring cuts him and you ... you have body fluids contaminating your wound... if he is HIV+ or has say hepatitis b or c... or several other quite lethal ones, and you could be in real trouble!!!
if you train right and maybe work a makawara a bit.. you will do as much damage as most could do with rings any way.


----------



## Guardian

Brian said:


> I had a couple of examples of some bronze rings designed for fighting that were estimated to be over 2,000 yrs old, so fighting with rings on is not a new experience. Both rings were small and the decoration was a pyramid of bronze squares ending is a small square.
> 
> When I was younger it was common to wear one or two large rings. Instead of punching with them we would turn them so that the face of the ring was inside on the palm side of the finger. A deliberate slap across the forehead to cause blood running into eyes was the most common seen tactic with a second favorite going for the ears and trying to take chunks out of them.
> 
> Today I advise my friends and students especially females that when they are getting that gut feeling that something is not right to turn the rings as they are leaving the area. It can be done usually with the same hand thumb and not usually noticeable. It helps to hide valuables and turns what is an instinctive response (slapping) into a more effective tool.
> 
> Brian King


 
*Amen - Slapping someone has a bad effect on them, they are not expecting it, takes most by complete surprise and then it's up to you what to do next, get out, commence the butt whooping or maybe it just ends there.*


----------



## IcemanSK

Given the choice, no I wouldn't. I don't want to risk damaging the ring. As has been mentioned, most rings are worn on a finger that is not condusive to doing damage to an opponent. Since I wear my wedding ring for a very different purpose that to look for a fight, it's not a though in my mind. 

I take my ring off during class because I don't want to damage it.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection

I agree completely with Grenadier and chinto--the fact that we, as martial artists, are trained to strike with our largest two knuckles would likely negate any effect that a ring may have, with the exception of those with fairly large protrusions, such as gemstones and decorative features.  Personally, I find that such rings that may be effective as weapons would be highly uncomfortable, both to simply wear as well as to employ as a weapon.  I would much rather stick with my natural weapons--punches, elbows, kicks, knees, etc--if i were unable to obtain a weapon such as a stick or a knife.  I have heard of women turning their diamond rings around so as to utilize the stone when slapping which, due to the softer nature of the flesh on the palm-side of the hand, would perhaps be more practical.


----------



## Hand Sword

Kempo49 said:


> Question here is pretty simple. Would wearing a ring during a fist fight do more damage to your opponent or to you. Would you end up hurting your hand more then hurting the opponent's face? Also this is not an "in theory" type question. Is there anyone out there who has punched someone in the face for real, wearing a ring?
> 
> Thanks
> -Mike


 
Though I don't usually wear jewelry, I would and have done so in the past.


----------



## Fabio

IcemanSK said:


> Given the choice, no I wouldn't. I don't want to risk damaging the ring. As has been mentioned, most rings are worn on a finger that is not condusive to doing damage to an opponent. Since I wear my wedding ring for a very different purpose that to look for a fight, it's not a though in my mind.
> 
> I take my ring off during class because I don't want to damage it.


 
My instructor is pretty strict when it comes to any kind of jewelry in class. I still think you can cause more damage to yourself than others when wearing a ring, principally if it is just a band, it would be easy to bend it and prevent proper blood flow to the finger or be unable to remove the ring (without some struggle).


----------



## IcemanSK

Fabio said:


> My instructor is pretty strict when it comes to any kind of jewelry in class. I still think you can cause more damage to yourself than others when wearing a ring, principally if it is just a band, it would be easy to bend it and prevent proper blood flow to the finger or be unable to remove the ring (without some struggle).


 
I can imagine Master West being strict about jewelry in class. I've only met him once or twice (20+ years ago) when I spent time with GM Kim's students in Elgin, IL. 

You're absolutely right about rings being a big danger to the wearer! Well said!


----------



## iwingchun

Depending on the type of ring.....surely, someone who is getting hit (with ring) pains more than other who not......


----------

